# emu eggs to hatch any day now!!



## dwbonfire (Mar 24, 2012)

i have 3 emu eggs in my home made incubator that are on day 47 today (take 50+ to hatch)

i have a question reguarding my incubator and isnt emu specific! i had to modify the bator for them to hatch in there, i was originally going to move them into a different hatcher but decided against it. i had to put hardwire cloth down to make it safer for them, i had to duct tape it in a few spots on the edges where it was sharp. now with it being 97 degrees in there the heat is making the tape smell and when i open the door its plasticy smelling.... im wondering if anyone knows if this could be bothersome to the chicks? id hate for them to die from the fumes after getting them this far! but there is a big hole in the side of the bator for ventilation so im hoping with the fresh air getting in there that it will be ok... any thoughts?
thanks


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't comment specifically about the smell, although fumes can penetrate the porous surface of an egg shell.  It may or may not be a problem, but I'm guessing not.

What I would be more concerned with it the temperature at 97 degrees.  Minimum temperature for almost any egg is 99 degrees and can go to 102 safely.  Maybe your thermometer isn't exactly spot on.

Best of luck and hoping all goes well for you.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 1, 2012)

emu eggs are best incubated at 97.5 give or take a degree. they go about 50 days as well, long time!! my 3 little emus have hatched and are doing well. thought i would post pics of them for yall


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 1, 2012)

Theyre so cute. I wouldn't mind an emu but my mom and sister a terrified of my chickens. I don't think they would respond well to an emu.


----------

